

Show HN: Rewrote backend for my YouTube Audio Player from Scratch - Navarr
http://navarr.me/ytaudio/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DdvgZkm1xWPE%26ob%3Dav2n&s=on&psize=l&a=on&loop=on&hd=on&theme=dark

======
freeslave
unfortunately, it's a complete violation of the youtube api terms as far as i
can tell:

these are all prohibited:

separate, isolate, or modify the audio or video components of any YouTube
audiovisual content made available through the YouTube API;

promote separately the audio or video components of any YouTube audiovisual
content made available through the YouTube API;

access any portion of any YouTube audiovisual content by any means other than
use of a YouTube player or other video player expressly authorized by YouTube;

store copies of YouTube audiovisual content;

<https://developers.google.com/youtube/terms>

i dont work for google or youtube or anything, but it seems that it should be
common sense to read the terms of an api before using it.

~~~
Navarr
I didn't bother to read the terms of API use. I'm not using the API ^^;;

I'm simply using their embeddable video player and changing the height and
width to a form more appropriate for desired usage.

